# ASA Ranges: Getting longer?



## jimb2 (Aug 27, 2016)

seems to be the trend. they have so many shooters the longer ranges help separate the shooters and saves some on the targets. I guess it is a national shoot and everyone shoots the same targets. I shot Foley this year and it seemed long for a first shoot of the year. Nothing like getting the 44 yard javelina first target in the morning.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

Scores don't seem to be suffering any from it...


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

It stands to reason that the known courses will be stretched out. Figuring almost anyone can hit the 12 at 33 yards, so why have it. Better to push them out to 40 on a warthog or javi and see who has the stones to go for it. Id like to see the 14 put back into play for the known classes, it would spread the scores out better!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

rattlinman said:


> it stands to reason that the known courses will be stretched out. figuring almost anyone can hit the 12 at 33 yards, so why have it. Better to push them out to 40 on a warthog or javi and see who has the stones to go for it. id like to see the 14 put back into play for the known classes, it would spread the scores out better!


exactly!


----------



## msuwxguy (Mar 20, 2012)

In known classes, let the 14 be optional on the last 5 targets of each round. Those who are shooting well will shoot normal, but ones who may have a 5 and/or a few 8s can opt to shoot at 14s to catch back up. Would make it interesting for sure.


----------



## BowFan33 (Mar 27, 2014)

msuwxguy said:


> In known classes, let the 14 be optional on the last 5 targets of each round. Those who are shooting well will shoot normal, but ones who may have a 5 and/or a few 8s can opt to shoot at 14s to catch back up. Would make it interesting for sure.


You'd have to make it certain targets so they are the same for everyone. My last 5 of the day may average 38 yards while your last 5 average 27 yards.


----------



## msuwxguy (Mar 20, 2012)

BowFan33 said:


> You'd have to make it certain targets so they are the same for everyone. My last 5 of the day may average 38 yards while your last 5 average 27 yards.


Thats why its optional. It doesn't have to be "fair". Your choice on whether to go for it or not.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

msuwxguy said:


> Thats why its optional. It doesn't have to be "fair". Your choice on whether to go for it or not.


That's non-sense. It places too much value in simply getting a lucky draw on which stake you start on. Even if I have a very good round going if my last 5 targets has fat 14's <= 35 or so yards you can bet that I'll shoot at the 14 a high percentage of the time. Of course there are quite a few variables involved but if I can see a 2" 14 ring at 35 yards I'll shoot at it with extreme confidence knowing that by the end of the year I'll be way ahead by doing so. I shot a Corsican ram 14 in K45 at 42.5 yards without a second thought because sometimes you just know it's money. The old Corsican ram had a BIG 14.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm new to this, but since I've been shooting Known 45 I've gone to two events Known 50 and know 60 this season. Seems like the average shot is longer and longer per event. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

The ranges are definately longer. I think part in partial due to the high number of arrows chunking out black holes. A little more distance should logically make the scoring rings go a little farther toward fair calls for all shooters.
I don't see it as an issue. The creams gonna rise when it's time to rise


----------



## jimb2 (Aug 27, 2016)

rattlinman said:


> It stands to reason that the known courses will be stretched out. Figuring almost anyone can hit the 12 at 33 yards, so why have it. Better to push them out to 40 on a warthog or javi and see who has the stones to go for it. Id like to see the 14 put back into play for the known classes, it would spread the scores out better!


Thats not really true, 95 shooters at Paris and less then half of them shot even or up. So no then, 33 yard 12's are not automatic.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Had a few target in Foley set longer then class distance. I remember a white deer/antelope at 42 with tons of glare on Sunday and another at 41 may have been the whart hog or javilina. This was Super Senior Known.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't think being a few yards _long_ in Known distance class really is an issue. I think some folks have a real problem with targets being yards over max in the unknown distance classes especially in the lower classes.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's the deal. Super Senior Known, Super Senior, and Senior Masters all shoot the same ranges, though not on the same day.
Stretching the yardage on known is one thing, but it means the unknown guys are gonna find their ranges stretched too.
Same with the Open Pro and Known Pro.
Same with some of the other classes.
If you look at the results of the non-pro known classes far less than 50 % shot up.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

With the advent of Known classes, yes the lanes will get longer. It only makes sense. Need to keep it challenging.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> I don't think being a few yards _long_ in Known distance class really is an issue. I think some folks have a real problem with targets being yards over max in the unknown distance classes especially in the lower classes.


I did not look at it as a problem at all, just meant to show that a 40yd class can have targets further out then 40yds. Just like soe of the 45yd classes will have targets at 47-48yds sometime (Ky last year ?)


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

I shot (paris) k40 and personally thought it was the shortest course ive ever shot at a pro/am 

One of the guys i went with shoots super senior had a 45.5 yard target (40yd max). I watched about 8-10 targets of both his rounds and they were definatly very long.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

BowHuntnKY said:


> I shot (paris)
> One of the guys i went with shoots super senior had a 45.5 yard target (40yd max). I watched about 8-10 targets of both his rounds and they were definatly very long.




That's the class I shot, don't remember 45.5yds but that could have one of the >40yds targets we shot in the morning when the fog had the range finders giving bad readings for an hour or so.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

Everybody shoots the same course doesn't really matter what the distance is especially on a known range the best shooters will always win no point in complaining just get more prepared and shoot rise to the challenge instead of making excuses


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

I shot open B this past week and this was the range I shot the unknown day. First number is what I shot it for second is about what it was. Pretty dang long course for a 45 yard class. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimb2 (Aug 27, 2016)

T&A said:


> Everybody shoots the same course doesn't really matter what the distance is especially on a known range the best shooters will always win no point in complaining just get more prepared and shoot rise to the challenge instead of making excuses


didn't really take it that anyone was complaining, just a discussion.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Robspartacus said:


> I'm new to this, but since I've been shooting Known 45 I've gone to two events Known 50 and know 60 this season. Seems like the average shot is longer and longer per event.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say known 60 is definitely longer :smile:


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Ha.... yup. What I was trying to say is in our K45 events, the average shots pushed further out on average. More 40+ and the 30s are high 30s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

T&A said:


> Everybody shoots the same course doesn't really matter what the distance is especially on a known range the best shooters will always win no point in complaining just get more prepared and shoot rise to the challenge instead of making excuses


Some people like me go to these Pro Ams and we're under no expectations that we'll be on the podium at the end of the day. We go because we like to shoot in the company of people who share our passion for the sport. The fellowship and general atmosphere of an ASA Pro Am play a big part in why we're there.
I haven't read where anybody posting here was looking to make excuses, just making observations.


----------



## jimb2 (Aug 27, 2016)

carlosii said:


> Some people like me go to these Pro Ams and we're under no expectations that we'll be on the podium at the end of the day. We go because we like to shoot in the company of people who share our passion for the sport. The fellowship and general atmosphere of an ASA Pro Am play a big part in why we're there.
> I haven't read where anybody posting here was looking to make excuses, just making observations.


Yep, if I could shoot top 20 I'd be happy all the way home.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I shot Senior Men at Paris. We were on the Pro Range A & B. They put us a stake in front of the back stake. It was definitely not the hardest course I have shot at a Pro/Am, but hard enough.

It was my best finish so far at the Nationals. I had a really good time.


----------



## jimb2 (Aug 27, 2016)

sagecreek said:


> I shot Senior Men at Paris. We were on the Pro Range A & B. They put us a stake in front of the back stake. It was definitely not the hardest course I have shot at a Pro/Am, but hard enough.
> 
> It was my best finish so far at the Nationals. I had a really good time.


good shooting, makes the ride home better


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

jimb2 said:


> Yep, if I could shoot top 20 I'd be happy all the way home.


Me too.


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

jimb2 said:


> Yep, if I could shoot top 20 I'd be happy all the way home.


Top 50....


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Milo357 said:


> Top 50....


Top 50 is a piece of cake, there's only 45-55 in class.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

vito9999 said:


> Top 50 is a piece of cake, there's only 45-55 in class.


What class are you referring to?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I think the Average is definitely getting stretched - I also am seeing targets on much more of an angle than years past.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

carlosii said:


> What class are you referring to?


Super Senior Known.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Garceau said:


> I think the Average is definitely getting stretched - I also am seeing targets on much more of an angle than years past.


Also got them peekin' out from behind trees and such.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

vito9999 said:


> Super Senior Known.


Me too...when I can.


----------



## jimb2 (Aug 27, 2016)

Milo357 said:


> Top 50....


My goal is top 20, Top 50 a lot of times would be good


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

carlosii said:


> Me too...when I can.


Shot Foley, hopping doctors let me go to Kentucky. Got this issue with a repaired aortic aneurism, it's leaking at a bit. Will know at the end of the month. Had back surgery 5 weeks ago, just shooting again the last 2 weeks. Got some issues to work out.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

vito9999 said:


> Shot Foley, hopping doctors let me go to Kentucky. Got this issue with a repaired aortic aneurism, it's leaking at a bit. Will know at the end of the month. Had back surgery 5 weeks ago, just shooting again the last 2 weeks. Got some issues to work out.


I hear ya. Shoulder surgery a year ago January didn't help much.
Bad right knee but don't want to go the replacement route yet.
Cataract surgery scheduled for early May.
and on top of everything else I got TP so bad I can't hit the ground with an arrow from 10 feet....whoops...there goes another one.


----------



## Lcp3557 (Nov 12, 2014)

msuwxguy said:


> In known classes, let the 14 be optional on the last 5 targets of each round. Those who are shooting well will shoot normal, but ones who may have a 5 and/or a few 8s can opt to shoot at 14s to catch back up. Would make it interesting for sure.


I like it to a degree. My last 5 might be easier than yours so you would have to sort out that problem.


----------



## UncleBear63 (Jan 2, 2016)

It's about $ saved and $ made............think about it


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

I personally think that one shoot a year out the 7 should allow 14's to be in play. Possibly the classic or Illinois since it's next to last. I guarntee the attendance would record break that that event. If they only have to prepare one event for the "targets getting destroyed" then they wouldn't lose out.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Garceau said:


> I think the Average is definitely getting stretched - I also am seeing targets on much more of an angle than years past.


All of the guys i rode with said the same thing.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

silver senior here,if I can use my range finder in known let the 14 scoring ring on all the 3d targets count towards scoring. why not ?


----------



## Live4hunting (Dec 6, 2004)

Like with anything and advancements in technology making it easier for the average person to do better, they have to do something to separate the talent. With sights now, identify the speed of the bow select a celebrated strip in theory if you can shoot at 20 you can shoot at 80. It takes a dedicated or practiced person to judge range or hold on target at a greater distance.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Ranges are getting longer because of Known yardage.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Given the scores we are seeing, I would like to see K45 set them all between 43 and 45! And bring back the 14!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Here is how you bring back the 14

Make the 14 the ibo and you have to call it just like you call a upper 12. 

Then you either hit the 14 or you get a 5 anywhere else the arrow hits. 

This way you bring back the 14 but you don't tear up the targets outside of the insert.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

The Ibo is way easier to find and aim at so it would be such a invitation to call for the 14 but you have more risk because you can't have a 8 and can only get 5's when you miss them.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Padgett said:


> The Ibo is way easier to find and aim at so it would be such a invitation to call for the 14 but you have more risk because you can't have a 8 and can only get 5's when you miss them.


AGREE X2 plus you still have to call the upper 12 too


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Padgett said:


> Here is how you bring back the 14
> 
> Make the 14 the ibo and you have to call it just like you call a upper 12.
> 
> ...


Pure Genius!!!!! We need this now!


----------

